# Steam: Zwei-Stunden-Rückgaberecht zwingt Entwicklerstudio zur Pause



## Icetii (27. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Zwei-Stunden-Rückgaberecht zwingt Entwicklerstudio zur Pause* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam: Zwei-Stunden-Rückgaberecht zwingt Entwicklerstudio zur Pause*


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2021)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass das bei Titeln, die unter 2 Stunden beendet werden können, nicht möglich sein sollte, finde ich das einfach asozial von den Leuten, wenn die das machen.

Geiz ist geil!!! Jedem das seine, mir das meiste


----------



## Austrogamer (27. August 2021)

LÖL pech gehabt


----------



## flloyd (27. August 2021)

Ist halt typisch für die Masse der Menschen: Abzocken wo was geht, alles immer nur zum eigenen Vorteil. Und wenn es nur ein paar wenige Euro sind die man dann "spart" alles mitnehmen und schön noch ein paar Leute um ihren Lohn damit bescheißen. 

Zum Kotzen sowas.


----------



## Austrogamer (27. August 2021)

Naja, die hersteller hätten die spielzeit - in kenntnis der Steam-bedingungen - ja auch strecken können. So machen es ja auch AAA-studios gerne um von 5 stunden auf 30 stunden zu kommen... Typisches beispiel Wolfenstein; Young Blood, das aus wenigen schauplätzen besteht, und jedesmal wenn man storybedingt auf's neue hin muß sind alle gegner 1:1 wiederauferstanden.


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2021)

man sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, dass das spiel (inklusive momentan noch geltendem rabatt) gerade mal 5 euro kostet, also selbst für die sehr geringe spielzeit keineswegs überteuert ist.

wie @golani79 sagte: asozial!


----------



## Chroom (27. August 2021)

Es zu Ende spielen und auch noch als Gut zu bewerten und dann den refund beantragen (wow 5€...thx 4info @Bonkic) ist wirklich mehr als schäbig.
In so einer armseligen Haut möchte ich nicht stecken und mich Morgens auch noch im Spiegel sehen. Pfuiiiii !!!!!!


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2021)

Hab es mir jetzt geholt, um den Entwickler zu unterstützen.
Was ich in den Kommentaren bzw Bewertungen gelesen habe, bin ich da auch nicht der einzige, nachdem der Refund-Scam aufgekommen ist.

Selbst zum Normalpreis wäre das noch völlig bin Ordnung!

Bin gespannt aufs Spiel


----------



## Neawoulf (27. August 2021)

Ich muss hier gestehen: Ich hab das Spiel tatsächlich gekauft und auch refundet, allerdings schon nach dem ersten Ingame Spieltag, da es nen Bug mit den Optionen gab, die immer wieder zurückgesetzt wurden. Ich wusste damals auch nicht, dass das Spiel so kurz ist. Dachte, es hätte eher ne Spielzeit von 3 oder 4 Stunden.

Aber ein Spiel durchspielen und dann refunden finde ich auch arg dreist. Bei Chilla's Art Spielen, die meist auch sehr kurz sind (1 bis 2 Stunden) sehe ich auch häufiger in Reviews Leute, die das Spiel gut bewertet haben und dann steht drüber, dass ein Refund beantragt wurde. Für sowas sollte es evtl. spezielle Achievements am Spielende geben, die es nach dem Durchspielen nicht mehr möglich machen, nen Refund zu beantragen.

Hab mir das Spiel jetzt auch nochmal gekauft, weil ich mich wegen meines Refunds damals nun irgendwie schlecht fühle. Vielleicht wurde der Bug inzwischen ja auch gefixt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2021)

Auch ne schamlos Art Indie-Entwicklern das Genick zu brechen.


----------



## CB75 (27. August 2021)

Hm, ich habe Spiele immer nur aufgrund eklatanter technischer Probleme zurück gegeben, und die kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.
Es wird bestimmt irgendwann mal wieder so kommen dass es keine Refunds mehr gibt (siehe Nintendo), und die Ehrlichen sind wie immer die Dummen. 
Aber wahrscheinlich finden das dann die coolen Ghetto-Leute auch lustig...

Vielleicht bläht sich dadurch aber ja auch der GamePass noch weiter auf. Hier gibt es wenigstens zum Teil Planungssicherheit für die Entwickler...


----------



## Batze (27. August 2021)

Ja soll man jetzt die Rückgabe Zeit an der "Normalen" Spielzeit bewerten. Was ich schon immer mal gefordert habe.
Würde ich gut finden, denn ein AAA RPG braucht ja schon für eine Coole Charerstellung locker mehr als 2 Stunden.
Und 1,5 Stunden Spielzeit für 5€. Also da gibt es im Gaming Bereich besseres und weitaus günstigeres. Selbst Schuld und das weiß man doch vorher.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auch ne schamlos Art Indie-Entwicklern das Genick zu brechen.


Niemand zwingt Indie Entwickler auf Steam seine Billig Zeug zu veröffentlichen, wo es dann eh meist unter tausenden untergeht.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. August 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass das bei Titeln, die unter 2 Stunden beendet werden können, nicht möglich sein sollte, finde ich das einfach asozial von den Leuten, wenn die das machen.
> 
> Geiz ist geil!!! Jedem das seine, mir das meiste


sollte allgemein nicht möglich sein ein Spiel das man durchgespielt hat (oder kurz davor ist) zurückgeben zu können, außer aus driftigen(!) Gründen wie nen Bug der das weiterspielen an einer Stelle unmöglich macht oder sowas.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (27. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> sollte allgemein nicht möglich sein ein Spiel das man durchgespielt hat (oder kurz davor ist) zurückgeben zu können, außer aus driftigen(!) Gründen wie nen Bug der das weiterspielen an einer Stelle unmöglich macht oder sowas.


An sich gut aber ab wann soll denn das Spiel als durchgespielt gelten? Woher soll Valve z.B das wissen?


----------



## Loosa (27. August 2021)

Sehe ich auch so. Man kann für alle möglichen Spielfortschritte Achievements aktivieren. Da müsste man doch problemlos auch einen stummen "ab hier nicht mehr umtauschbar" an Valve schicken können. Der Spieler könnte mit demselben System sogar noch vorgewarnt werden.

Inklusive entsprechender Warnung beim Kauf, versteht sich. Bei einem Handyvertrag hat man ja auch die Möglichkeit, auf die 14 Tage zu verzichten.

Ich kann die Entwickler verstehen, dass sie nicht blöde strecken wollten wenn das Spiel nicht dafür designt war. Leider ganz blöd gelaufen. Auf das Spiel und das Gute im Menschen vertraut. 
Das Problem an sich sollte Valve aber wirklich mal begutachten.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2021)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> An sich gut aber ab wann soll denn das Spiel als durchgespielt gelten? Woher soll Valve z.B das wissen?


Ist doch Valves Problem, oder in dem Fall mit dem Entwickler.
Mit ihrem Programm steigen sie doch eh schon in das Spiel ein und haben Einfluss auf gewissen Code. Muss der Entwickler eben klar per Programm machen, hey, der User hat das Spiel beendet und den Abspann gesehen.
Rückerstattung deshalb nicht mehr möglich.
Also so schwer kann das doch nicht sein.


Loosa schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Man kann für alle möglichen Spielfortschritte Achievements aktivieren. Da müsste man doch problemlos auch einen stummen "ab hier nicht mehr umtauschbar" an Valve schicken können. Der Spieler könnte mit demselben System sogar noch vorgewarnt werden.


Guter Vorschlag. Genauso könnte man das auch bei Spielen machen andersrum, also das eine wirkliche Spielerfahrung erst nach Charerstellung beginnt.
Achievement, du hast deinen Ersten Charackter erstellt, jetzt beginnen die 2 Stunden Spielzeit/Testphase.


----------



## Loosa (27. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Genauso könnte man das auch bei Spielen machen andersrum, also das eine wirkliche Spielerfahrung erst nach Charerstellung beginnt.
> Achievement, du hast deinen Ersten Charackter erstellt, jetzt beginnen die 2 Stunden Spielzeit/Testphase.


Das ist mal auch genial weitergedacht. 

Gerade bei Rollenspielen finde ich es ätzend deswegen durch den Editor hetzen zu müssen. Bei normalem Spiel kann auch da locker eine Stunde verbracht werden. Und bis die Settings stimmen, usw.
Start und Stop der Spielzeit ließe sich problemlos melden und loggen. Im Endeffekt müsste Valve nur ein paar spezielle Achievements bereitstellen. Aber das System ist schon da.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das ist mal auch genial weitergedacht.


Manchmal bin ich eben Genial.  

Der jetzige Hinweis/Kick kam aber von dir.
Aber das ich das schon länger bemängelt habe, habe ich schon öfters geschrieben.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. August 2021)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> An sich gut aber ab wann soll denn das Spiel als durchgespielt gelten? Woher soll Valve z.B das wissen?


wenn die Credits durchlaufen. Einfach eine Erungenschaft bei den Credits fürs beenden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt Indie Entwickler auf Steam seine Billig Zeug zu veröffentlichen, wo es dann eh meist unter tausenden untergeht.


Was soll das jetzt wieder? Wo war das jetzt deine konstruktive Kritik? 

Die Steam-Nutzer sind mit Sicherheit froh dass es ein Geld-zurück-Recht bei Nichtgefallen gibt, da ist Valve so ziemlich der Einzige auf weiter Flur der diesen Service anbietet. Es war aber nie für diese Art von Missbrauch gedacht. Dass die Entwickler ihre Spiele - egal wie klein und günstig diese auch sein mögen - dort veröffentlichen ist allein deren freie Entscheidung und spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle.

Manche Spiele haben von Natur aus nunmal nicht derart viel Content um Zig oder Hunderte von Stunden zu unterhalten, in gewissen Genren ist das sogar kontraproduktiv. Ich nehme da gerne den Indie-Hit "Florence" als Beispiel wo ein Durchgang  bekanntlich vielleicht mal eine halbe Stunde ausmacht. Die Kürze ist trotzdem kein Grund um nach 1x durchspielen gleich wieder sein Geld zurück zu verlangen.

Vielleicht vernimmt Valve ja diese News und passt sein Rückgaberecht nochmal etwas an, notwendig wäre es. Ich selbst hab es nie in Anspruch genommen, weil es - wenn es überhaupt einen Anlass gegeben hätte - oftmals lächerlich niedrige Beträge sind über die man spricht und ich bei kleineren Spielen auch kleinere Fehler hinnehmen kann. Ein einziges Mal hätte ich tatsächlich ein Refund beantragt, was ich aufgrund eines eigens verschuldenen Fehlers aber nicht gestattet bekam. Grund: Der Kauf des betreffenden Spiels lag VIEL zu lange zurück.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> da ist Valve so ziemlich der Einzige auf weiter Flur der diesen Service anbietet.


Schon lange nicht mehr.
Und das auch nur auf Druck. Freiwillig haben sie es ja nicht gemacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Schon lange nicht mehr.
> Und das auch nur auf Druck. Freiwillig haben sie es ja nicht gemacht.


Ach, haben die anderen auch endlich mitgemacht? Bravo.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach, haben die anderen auch endlich mitgemacht? Bravo.


Ja.
Stell dir vor. Nachdem alle Steam der Geldgier wegen nachgezogen haben und PC Spiele dem Wiederverkauf dank Steam jedem User entzogen haben, haben auch da mal andere diesen ganz kleinen Vorteil gegenüber dem Spieler nachzugeben, nachdem man dem Spieler davor dank Steam zu gut wie alle Rechte entzogen hatte.


----------



## SpieleKing (28. August 2021)

Was erwartet der Entwickler wenn er ein Spiel abliefert welches in nur 90 Min fertig ist. Auch wenn es gut ist, sowas hätte im Vorfeld mit einberechnet werden müssen. Schließlich sollte der Entwickler die AGBs von Steam kennen und muss dementsprechend enwickeln. Sich im nachhinein darüberaufzuregen, sei es gerechtfertig oder nicht (Rückgabe trotz positiver Bewertung), zeigt wie naiv der Entwickler an die Sache ran gegangen ist!


----------



## Greystar (28. August 2021)

All Time Peak liegt bei 110 und 320 Bewertungen? Wo soll hier der Erfolg vorliegen? Ich persönlich kann es überhaupt nicht ab ein Spiel mit weniger als 10 Stunden Spielzeit vor der Nase zu haben, auf der Shopseite wird aber auch darauf hingewiesen. Für mich persönlich hört sich das eher wie eine Demo an.


----------



## flohzilla (28. August 2021)

Empfinde es schon als ziemlich Krassen Arschloch Move der Zocker und auch derjenigen die sowas unterstützen!
Man Informiert sich (Weiß um die Spielzeit), spielt das Game, findet es gut und gibt es dann zurück, bei einem Preis von ca. 7.50€ (im Sale gerade für 5.70€)...
Finde schon das man zumindest so Reif im Kopf sein müsste den Entwicklern für gut gemachte Arbeit den Erfolg und damit auch den Lohn ihrer Arbeit zu gönnen!
Und !nix! auf dieser Welt rechtfertigt so ein Verhalten!


----------



## Gast1664961002 (28. August 2021)

Ich finde es ebenfalls nicht ok und sehr schade für die Entwickler. Sich aber jetzt als Moralapostel aufspielen, ist auch Quatsch. Keiner von den KommentatorInnen hat bisher in seinem Leben etwas ausgenutz, was einer anderen einen Nachteil verschafft hat? Zum Beispiel noch nie einen Keyseller genutzt?


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2021)

Icetii schrieb:


> weil das Horrorspiel jedoch innerhalb von 90 Minuten abgeschlossen werden kann,


Finde den Fehler.


Auf der anderesn Seite muß man als Kunde ja mitunter ein wenig an den Einstellungen rumspielen, bis es zufriedenstellend läuft oder wird unterbrochen, muß die Session abbrechen und "darf" ggfalls durch das Speicherkonzept des Spiels dann nochmal von vorne anfangen ...

Also an den 2h Spielzeit kann Valve eigentlich wenig drehen, die sind schon eine sinnvolle Zeit.


Als Gegenidee gäbe es dann nur "*x% der Hauptgeschichte durchgespielt*" - dann ist aber die Frage, wie man das bei Spielen wie _The Stanley Parable _einstellt, das man in wenigen Minuten beenden kann (iirc ~20min), der Reiz des Spieles aber darin liegt, das immer wieder und wieder durchzuspielen, weil sich dadurch lauter verschiedene Verläufe (und Enden) ergeben.

Wie will man da zB "50% der Spielzeit" festlegen?

Und: Wie will man dem Spieler das kommunizieren?
Ich denke, mindestens hierzulande müßte man  bei Ablauf irgend eine ablenkende Warnung ausspucken, was natürlich die Spielerfahrung trübt.

Ich persönlich habe Spiele nur bei Nichtgefallen zurückgegeben. (Wie zB das Mittelerde Strrategie - Bossgegner Spiel, wo man beim Verlieren eine Meldung bekam, daß sich der Gegner aus meinen Fehlern gelernt hätte und noch stärker würde. Ich meine wtf? - wie soll das motivieren, und überhaupt funktionieren? Wenn ich dann oft genug verliere, werden die Gegner unbesiegbabr für mich oder wie?
Da hat mich das Erscheinen dieser Meldung jedenfalls derart aufgeregt, daß ich das umgehend zurückgegeben hatte.



flohzilla schrieb:


> Finde schon das man zumindest so Reif im Kopf sein müsste den Entwicklern für gut gemachte Arbeit den Erfolg und damit auch den Lohn ihrer Arbeit zu gönnen!
> Und !nix! auf dieser Welt rechtfertigt so ein Verhalten!


Ganz besonders möchte ich auch der freien Markwirtschaft danken, die mit den ganzen "Geiz ist geil" Kampagnen und regelmäßig verschenkten Spielen eben jene Mentalität in die Kundenhirne einprügelt.


----------



## martinsan (28. August 2021)

Die 2h Regel ist meiner Erfahrung nach sehr relativ. Ich habe  Spiele refunded bekommen nach 4h Spielzeit vermutlich weil die negativen Bewertungen dermassen durch die Decke gingen (dieser Rotz namens The Walking Dead Onslaught) oder jüngstes Beispiel New World wurde mir refunded nach 25h Spielzeit und mehr als 14 Tage nach Kauf, vermutlich weil der Release Termin verschoben wurde oder weil es noch ne Closed Beta war keine Ahnung.


----------



## Artes (28. August 2021)

Also die 2h sind völlig okay. Es ist natürlich schade das solche nieschenprodukte darunter leiden. Ich bin mir aber auch nicht 100% sicher ob sich jeder Spieler im klaren ist das er hier ein Spiel bekommt das nur 90min lang ist. Das ist schon extrem kurz für ein Spiel. 

Ich sehe da wenig Möglichkeiten. GIbt man Entwicklern die möglichkeit die Rückgabe auszuschalten, tun das bald alle.


----------



## Holyangel (28. August 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach, haben die anderen auch endlich mitgemacht? Bravo.


Ich glaube, bei gog kann man sogar Spiele ohne Zeitbeschränkungen zurück geben.
Ich persönlich habe erst einmal ein Spiel zurück gegeben, war irgendein WWE Spiel, welches auf meinem damaligen PC nicht flüssig lief.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler.



da muss ich wohl grad mächtig auf dem schlauch stehen. wo ist der fehler?


----------



## hell-fire79 (28. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler.
> 
> 
> Auf der anderesn Seite muß man als Kunde ja mitunter ein wenig an den Einstellungen rumspielen, bis es zufriedenstellend läuft oder wird unterbrochen, muß die Session abbrechen und "darf" ggfalls durch das Speicherkonzept des Spiels dann nochmal von vorne anfangen ...
> ...


Wir wäre es das ganze an die vermutlich eh vorhandenen Steam Archivements zu koppeln und zumindest bei 100% durchgespielt - vulgo: Ende erreicht - die Rückgabe zu verbieten.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. August 2021)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel noch nie einen Keyseller genutzt?


Ay und nie auch nur in Erwägung gezogen 

Was ich aber schon nutze sind angebotene Gratis-Games bei Epic, EA, Ubisoft ... und Dienste wie PS+


----------



## Neawoulf (28. August 2021)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Ich finde es ebenfalls nicht ok und sehr schade für die Entwickler. Sich aber jetzt als Moralapostel aufspielen, ist auch Quatsch. Keiner von den KommentatorInnen hat bisher in seinem Leben etwas ausgenutz, was einer anderen einen Nachteil verschafft hat? Zum Beispiel noch nie einen Keyseller genutzt?


Ich hab tatsächlich noch nie Keys in nem Keystore oder sowas gekauft. Meist kaufe ich bei Steam, GOG und in manchen Fällen auch direkt beim Entwickler, wenn das möglich ist.

Es ist eine Sache, ob man die 2h Regel "ausnutzt", um mal in ein Spiel, für das es keine Demo gibt, reinzuschauen und auszuprobieren und bei Nichtgefallen und/oder technischen Problemen zurück gibt, oder ob man es komplett durchspielt und dann sein Geld zurückfordert.

Das ist für mich ungefähr so, als würde man sich in nem Restaurant den Bauch vollschlagen, es sich gut gehen lassen und hinterher behaupten, es hätte nicht geschmeckt und sein Geld zurückverlangen. Würden Leute das regelmäßig machen, dann könnten Restaurants auch schnell den Laden dicht machen.


----------



## mouthman (28. August 2021)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Was erwartet der Entwickler wenn er ein Spiel abliefert welches in nur 90 Min fertig ist. Auch wenn es gut ist, sowas hätte im Vorfeld mit einberechnet werden müssen. Schließlich sollte der Entwickler die AGBs von Steam kennen und muss dementsprechend enwickeln. Sich im nachhinein darüberaufzuregen, sei es gerechtfertig oder nicht (Rückgabe trotz positiver Bewertung), zeigt wie naiv der Entwickler an die Sache ran gegangen ist!


jo, vielleicht haben die entwickler nicht bedacht, wie viele arschlöcher es gibt. diese trottel, also wirklich!


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. August 2021)

Wie umfangreich das Spiel ist spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle.
Wenn man bei einem 1,5 Stunden Spiel sein Geld zurück verlangt weil man es kacke fand obwohl man es druchgespielt hat dann ist das eine Sache. Kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. 

Aber wenn man das Spiel gut fand und trotzdem sein Geld zurück verlangt nur weil es möglich ist dann ist das echt daneben.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. August 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wie umfangreich das Spiel ist spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle.
> Wenn man bei einem 1,5 Stunden Spiel sein Geld zurück verlangt weil man es kacke fand obwohl man es druchgespielt hat dann ist das eine Sache. Kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.
> 
> Aber wenn man das Spiel gut fand und trotzdem sein Geld zurück verlangt nur weil es möglich ist dann ist das echt daneben.


Wenn ich ein Spiel kacke finde, spiel ich es nicht durch


----------



## Monco (28. August 2021)

Also ich finde, dass man die Entwickler unterstützen sollte, sofern einem das Spiel gefallen hat. Zumal wir hier konkret von 7,39 Euro (!) reden - das sollte einem ein gutes Spiel in Spielfilmlänge schon wert sein (vielleicht mal einen COD-DLC weniger kaufen...).

Vielleicht sind die Entwickler ja auch nicht soooo megadumm, naiv und voll die Lappen - sondern wollten einfach ein Spiel nach ihrem Geschmack machen, das auch anderen Menschen gefällt. Dabei haben sie darauf gehofft, dass die Menschen das auch mit einem kleinen Betrag honorieren.


----------



## PhalasSP (28. August 2021)

Die Entwickler müssten halt eine Trophy einführen nach beenden des Spiels und Steam müsste diese an die Rückgabe koppeln.
Wenn sie freigeschaltet wurde ist ein Umtausch nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. August 2021)

Ihr stellt euch das mit dieser Spielerrungenschaft viel zu leicht vor.
Wer sagt denn, dass das von Entwicklern nicht missbraucht wird und dieser Erfolg, den man zum Nachweis des Durchspielens angibt, nicht sofort nach Spielstart ausgelöst wird. Und Schwupps Möglichkeit der Rückgabe ausgeschlossen... Wer soll das alles überprüfen?

Ich denke da würden sich Entwickler, wie auch hier die Leute die Spiele durchspielen und dann zurückgeben, nicht mit Ruhm bekleckern.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. August 2021)

Es gibt einige gute Lösungsvorschläge für so ein Problem, an den generellen Bedingungen kann, wegen solcher Ausnahmen der Regel, nichts geändert werden.
Steam & Co. haben ja nicht aus lauter Freundlichkeit diese Bedingungen eingeführt, sondern weil sie vorrauseilend dem Gesetzgeber zuvorkommen wollten, bevor dieser ihnen weitaus empfindlichere Regelungen einfach vor die Füße kippt, bzw. Gerichte das schlußendlich zum Nachteil klären.
GOG z.B. sieht es als Wettbewerbsvorteil und hat ja seit über einem Jahr das Rückgaberecht erweitert und gibt 30 Tage Umtauschrecht für gekaufte Spiele an - selbst wenn es durchgespielt worden ist.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Spiel kacke finde, spiel ich es nicht durch


Wenn du nach 70 Minuten dann überrascht feststellst, daß das Spiel, dem du gerade noch 10 Minuten geben wolltest, bevor du es wieder deinstallierst und zurückgibst, plötzlich schon zuende ist ...


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wie umfangreich das Spiel ist spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle.


Natürlich spielt das eine Rolle. Wenn man das Spiel in 2h gar nicht durchspielen *kann*, gibt es das Problem ja gar nicht.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Spiel kacke finde, spiel ich es nicht durch


Ich auch nicht. Aber wenn das ganze Spiel nur 90 Minuten lang ist dann ist das doch was anderes. Ich kenne das Spiel zwar nicht aber nach einer Stunde würde ich mir bei keinem Spiel schon ein Urteil erlauben. Außer es ist wirklich überhaupt nicht meins. Das weiß ich in der Regel aber auch schon bevor ich es kaufe.


Worrel schrieb:


> Natürlich spielt das eine Rolle. Wenn man das Spiel in 2h gar nicht durchspielen *kann*, gibt es das Problem ja gar nicht.


Natürlich nicht. Aber das ist ja nicht das Problem des Spiels sondern des Rückgabesystems.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du nach 70 Minuten dann überrascht feststellst, daß das Spiel, dem du gerade noch 10 Minuten geben wolltest, bevor du es wieder deinstallierst und zurückgibst, plötzlich schon zuende ist ...



Wenn es doch in der Spielbeschreibung bloß einen Hinweis auf die Spieldauer geben würde ..  



> Average time to complete the game: 90 minutes


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wenn die Credits durchlaufen. Einfach eine Erungenschaft bei den Credits fürs beenden.



bekommt man nicht meistens einen Erfolg so mit dem Moment wo die Endsequenz und damit die Credits getriggert werden? Details

Ansonsten, irgendwie scheinen die Entwickler das verpasst zu haben ein "End-Trigger" ins Spiel einzubauen, weil ja, das steht ja drin das:


bei Dienstleistungsverträgen, nachdem die Dienstleistung vollständig erbracht wurde und falls mit der vorherigen ausdrücklichen Zustimmung des Kunden mit der Erbringungen der Dienstleistung begonnen wurde und der Kunde zur Kenntnis genommen hat, dass er sein Widerrufsrecht verliert, wenn der Vertrag vollständig vom Händler erfüllt wurde;
Sprich: man hat das Spiel durchgespielt, mit Refund ist nichts weil die Dienstleistung -> das Spiel durchspielen´, erbracht wurde
Die Frage ist halt jetzt nur wo liegt das Problem weil eigentlich nicht das 2h Rückgaberecht schuld ist, weil das ja was gutes, sondern eher dass die Quasi widerechtlich zurückgegeben wurden


----------



## Gonlorn (29. August 2021)

Option einführen das Entwickler statt Rückgaberrecht eine Demo anbieten dürfen, diese wird vor dem kauf eines ganzen Spiels angeboten mit dem Hinweis auf das Rückgaberrecht zu verzichten. Problem gelöst. So gibts keine verarsche vom Spieler und der Entwickler muss sich mühe geben bei der Demo, schliesslich will er verkaufen, wem die Demo nicht gefällt, kauft sich das spiel eben nicht.


----------



## fuba82 (29. August 2021)

Sehr gut so!

Obwohl 2 Stunden VIEL zu wenig für gewisse Genres ist!
Dies sollte Genre und/oder Spielstunden abhängig angepasst werden!

Denn wenn man bei spielen wie z.B. Wolcen schon knapp 3 Stunden in der Warteschlange hängt, bis man überhaupt sehen kann "wie schlecht" das Spiel eigentlich ist, muss einfach die Dauer der Rückgabezeit erhöht werden!

Wer Müll veröffentlicht muss einfach bestraft werden!
Denn wer "Mist" im Leben baut, wird auch bestraft, aber Entwickler haben ja scheinbar "God-Mode" aktiv, wenn es um sowas geht...

Developer und/oder Publisher müssten mal langsam (nach 20+ Jahren) viel tiefer ins Gesetz integriert werden!


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2021)

fuba82 schrieb:


> Sehr gut so!
> [...]
> Wer Müll veröffentlicht muss einfach bestraft werden!
> Denn wer "Mist" im Leben baut, wird auch bestraft, aber Entwickler haben ja scheinbar "God-Mode" aktiv, wenn es um sowas geht...



Klingt nicht danach, als hättest du den Artikel gelesen ..


----------



## fuba82 (29. August 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Klingt nicht danach, als hättest du den Artikel gelesen ..


Klingt danach als hättest du meinen Kommentar nicht gelesen...



> Zitat:
> Dies sollte Genre und/oder Spielstunden abhängig angepasst werden!


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2021)

fuba82 schrieb:


> Klingt danach als hättest du meinen Kommentar nicht gelesen...



wir nehmen das mal als "Nein, natürlich habe ich den Artikel nicht gelesen und will das jetzt nur nicht zugeben"
Weißte, nach so einer Nummer, nicht noch Tiefer buddeln sondern einfach besser nichts mehr schreiben


----------



## Neawoulf (29. August 2021)

Solange ein Spiel nicht völlig verbuggt und dadurch unspielbar ist oder absolut keine kreative Eigenleistung der Entwickler enthält, ist es ja immer noch Ansichtssache, ob ein Spiel Müll ist oder nicht. Gerade Indie-Entwickler haben eben oft nur eingeschränkte technische und finanzielle Möglichkeiten, da gibt es halt Kompromisse.

Und bei nem Spiel, das 1 bis 2 Stunden lang ist, finde nen Preis von 5 bis 10 Euro auch nicht zu teuer, wenn ich für die Spieldauer gut unterhalten werde. Auch das muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden, aber ich bin generell kein Fan davon den finanziellen Wert eines Spiels nur anhand seiner Menge an Spielstunden zu bestimmen. Lieber werde ich für wenige Stunden gut unterhalten, als für viele Stunden zunehmend schlechter, weil die sich ewig strecken, unabhängig vom Kaufpreis.

Solange das keine extremen Ausmaße annimmt (z. B. 50+ EUR für unter 2 Stunden Spielzeit) bin ich gerne auch bereit mal ein paar Euro mehr für ein kurzes Indiegame zu bezahlen und damit evtl. sogar noch sympathischen Entwickler zu unterstützen, deren nächstes Spiel dadurch evtl. sogar noch besser und umfangreicher wird. Man kann halt nicht nur von Luft und Liebe leben.


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2021)

Vorallem, wenn man glaubt das Lange Spielzeit besser machen würde, der kennt das Konzept der Wegverlängerungsspiralen nicht
Aber hui macht gestreckte Spielzeit Spaß ...


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> Vorallem, wenn man glaubt das Lange Spielzeit besser machen würde, der kennt das Konzept der Wegverlängerungsspiralen nicht
> Aber hui macht gestreckte Spielzeit Spaß ...


Man kann aber problemlos in jedes Spiel soviel rein packen, daß es wenigstens eine gute Handvoll Stunden an Inhalt(!) bietet.

Unter 2h kann man es eigentlich nur mit 
a) einer Machbarkeitsstudie - sprich: einer pre-alpha Version oder
b) Arbeitsverweigerung
zu tun haben.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. August 2021)

Wie soll man denn überhaupt die Länge eines Spieles festlegen? Ein Großteil aller klassischen Point & Click Adventures dauert beim ersten Durchspielen 4 bis 6 Stunden, da man viel erkundet, Rätsel löst, ausprobiert usw. Wer aber nur an der Story interessiert ist und die Rätsel per Komplettlösung umgeht, der kann die meisten diese Spiele auch problemlos in unter 2 Stunden durchspielen.

Und bei ner spielbaren Kurzgeschichte, was bei diesen Horror-Shorties eben oft der Fall ist, gibt die geplante Story vielleicht oft einfach nicht mehr her. Sicher könnte man die Spielzeit mit irgendwelchen Nebenaufgaben, langen Ladezeiten oder trägen Animationen/Bewegungstempo strecken. Aber macht es spielerisch wirklich Sinn, wenn man z.  B. statt eines Benzinkanisters für nen Generator fünf finden muss, die alle an verschiedenen Enden der Spielwelt platziert sind zwischen denen man im Schneckentempo hin und herschleichen muss? Bei solchen Aufgaben denkt man sich auch irgendwann: "Warum brauche ich fünf Kanister, wenn einer gereicht hätte? Das ist doch Spielzeitstreckung!"

Ich bin da kein Fan von und ich bin auch jemand, der selten länger als zwei Stunden am Stück spielt. Und ein Spiel, das ich in 2 Stunden durchspiele, weil ich alles in Ruhe erkunde, können andere problemlos in 90 Minuten oder weniger beenden. Die Qualität eines Spiels ist für mich nicht an dessen Spielzeit gebunden, sondern daran, wie viel Spaß mir das Spiel über die gespielte Zeit macht. Und wenn das 90 Minuten sind oder 60 Minuten oder vielleicht sogar noch weniger, und ich habe dafür nur 5 EUR oder weniger bezahlt (die meisten Chilla's Art Spiele sind z. B. in 60 bis 90 Minuten durchspielbar und kosten ca. 4 EUR), dann ist das für mich völlig okay.

Das hat für mich auch nichts damit zutun, dass das Spiel nur ne "Demo" ist oder gar mit Arbeitsverweigerung. Indieentwickler basteln ihre Spiele oft neben ihrem regulären Job und opfern der Entwicklung ihre kompletten Wochenenden und ihren Urlaub und zahlen für die Nutzungsrechte von 3d-Modellen, Musik, Texturen etc. Da kann man doch mal ein paar Euro für ausgeben, wenn einem das Spiel gefällt. 

Und wenn sowas nichts für einen ist, dann kauft man es halt nicht. Selbst wenn die Spielbeschreibung bei Steam keine Spieldauer enthält, eine kurz Suche im jeweiligen Forum hat mir da bisher immer auch weitergeholfen, wenn mich die ungefähre Länge eines Spiels interessiert hat.


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> bekommt man nicht meistens einen Erfolg so mit dem Moment wo die Endsequenz und damit die Credits getriggert werden? Details
> 
> Ansonsten, irgendwie scheinen die Entwickler das verpasst zu haben ein "End-Trigger" ins Spiel einzubauen, weil ja, das steht ja drin das:
> 
> ...



klingt zwar im ersten moment gut, nur ist ein solcher softwarekauf kein dienstleistungsvertrag. hier also nicht anwendbar.

außerdem reden wir hier ja nicht vom gesetzlichen widerrufsrecht, sondern einer individuellen vereinbarung mit steam / bzw valve [die valve (und andere stores ebenso), wie hier schon irgendjemand sagte, übrigens natürlich nicht aus goodwill ggü dem kunden implementiert hat. es ist schlicht einfacher (=billiger) für valve das ganze pauschal zu regeln als jeden einzelfall zu prüfen, falls sich jemand aufs gesetzliche widerrufsrecht (das daneben natürlich trotzdem besteht) bzw oder vor allem mängelrechte berufen sollte.]


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man kann aber problemlos in jedes Spiel soviel rein packen, daß es wenigstens eine gute Handvoll Stunden an Inhalt(!) bietet.
> 
> Unter 2h kann man es eigentlich nur mit
> a) einer Machbarkeitsstudie - sprich: einer pre-alpha Version oder
> ...



das würde ich nicht mal so unterschreiben wollen, so ein Film wie Men in Black ist auch nur 90 min und der ist passend lang, schaut man sich da aber mal die konischen Rentner Sendungen an, bei der immer irgendwelches Stockfootage reingeschnitten wird um auf Sendezeit zu kommen und würde man das bei Men in Black machen um auf die 2h zu kommen, wird das auch Kacke

Wenn man nur die Story für 90min hat, warum dann noch Füller reinmachen die das ganze strecken und die Aussage des Polterers sind halt auch da halt Banane, weil ja, wie legt man fest was die richtige Spielzeit ist


Bonkic schrieb:


> klingt zwar im ersten moment gut, nur ist ein solcher softwarekauf kein dienstleistungsvertrag. hier also nicht anwendbar.
> 
> außerdem reden wir hier ja nicht vom gesetzlichen widerrufsrecht, sondern einer individuellen vereinbarung mit steam / bzw valve [die valve (und andere stores ebenso), wie hier schon irgendjemand sagte, übrigens natürlich nicht aus goodwill ggü dem kunden implementiert hat. es ist schlicht einfacher (=billiger) für valve das ganze pauschal zu regeln als jeden einzelfall zu prüfen, falls sich jemand aufs gesetzliche widerrufsrecht (das daneben natürlich trotzdem besteht) bzw oder vor allem mängelrechte berufen sollte.]



naja, ich habe in dem Fall aus Valves eigenen FAQ zitiert was die so sagen und schreiben und so, ich meine es sind Gesetzes Texte, die sind doch immer etwas Schwammig  geschrieben um Auslegungsspielraum zu haben


----------



## Artes (29. August 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> bei Dienstleistungsverträgen, nachdem die Dienstleistung vollständig erbracht wurde und falls mit der vorherigen ausdrücklichen Zustimmung des Kunden mit der Erbringungen der Dienstleistung begonnen wurde und der Kunde zur Kenntnis genommen hat, dass er sein Widerrufsrecht verliert, wenn der Vertrag vollständig vom Händler erfüllt wurde;
> Sprich: man hat das Spiel durchgespielt, mit Refund ist nichts weil die Dienstleistung -> das Spiel durchspielen´, erbracht wurde
> Die Frage ist halt jetzt nur wo liegt das Problem weil eigentlich nicht das 2h Rückgaberecht schuld ist, weil das ja was gutes, sondern eher dass die Quasi widerechtlich zurückgegeben wurde


Spiele sind keine Dienstleistung. Spiele sind Software und damit ein Gegenstand. Es ist ja auch keineswegs so das "durchspielen" das Ziel eines jeden Spiels ist. Zb. Tetris spielt man ja nicht durch. 

Es ist eben nicht so einfach. Allerdings ist das Problem auch nicht so riesig. Extrem kurze Spiele sind selten.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> das würde ich nicht mal so unterschreiben wollen, so ein Film wie Men in Black ist auch nur 90 min und der ist passend lang,


Ja gut, Filme sind aber auch üblicherweise nicht knapp 10 -40 Stunden lang.
Die Filme von Quentin Dupieux sind mitunter nur 70 Minuten lang, aber das reicht in dem Fall auch schon.

Nur mit irgendeinem Füll"Inhalt" die Spielzeit verlängern, wäre sicherlich die schlechte Lösung, aber um das mal auf das Verhältnis von Kinofilmen zu bringen:
Wir reden hier als Analogie von Filmen, die keine 20 Minuten dauern.



Enisra schrieb:


> Wenn man nur die Story für 90min hat, warum dann noch Füller reinmachen die das ganze strecken und die Aussage des Polterers sind halt auch da halt Banane, weil ja, wie legt man fest was die richtige Spielzeit ist


Die "richtige" Spielzeit ist die, die man mit normaler Geschwindigkeit braucht, um das Spiel durchzuspielen a/ka zu den Credits zu kommen.


Artes schrieb:


> Spiele sind keine Dienstleistung. Spiele sind Software und damit ein Gegenstand.


Immer drauf achten,* was genau *mit einem Begriff beschrieben wird. Das Zur-Verfügung-stellen von Steam und damit die Möglichkeit, das Spiel über die Valve Server runterladen zu können und automatische Updates zu bekommen und Speicherstände und Screenshots in der Cloud speichern zu können - das sind alles Dienstleistungen.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Unter 2h kann man es eigentlich nur mit
> a) einer Machbarkeitsstudie - sprich: einer pre-alpha Version oder
> b) Arbeitsverweigerung
> zu tun haben.


Waren dann alte GameBoy Spiele wie Super Mario Land 1 auch Arbeitsverweigerung nach der Logik? Das konnte man nämlich locker in einer Stunde durchspielen. Duck Tales war auch locker in 2 Std. durchspielbar

Daher finde ich diese Vergeallgemeinerung auf *alle* Spiele eigentlich falsch. Es gab schon immer kurze Spiele


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man kann aber problemlos in jedes Spiel soviel rein packen, daß es wenigstens eine gute Handvoll Stunden an Inhalt(!) bietet.
> 
> Unter 2h kann man es eigentlich nur mit
> a) einer Machbarkeitsstudie - sprich: einer pre-alpha Version oder
> ...


Gone Home, Abzu, Journey, Dear Esther, ... alles Arbeitsverweigerung bzw Pre-Alpha? lol .. ah ja ..  

Muss man eigentlich alles künstlich aufblasen?

Wenn der Preis stimmt und die Spielzeit ausreicht, um die Idee / Vision vom Künstler / Dev umzusetzen, wieso nicht auch kürzere Spiele machen?

Muss man ja nicht kaufen, wenn einem das zu kurz ist. Aber es zu kaufen, durchzuspielen, gut zu bewerten und dann zu refunden, ist einfach asozial .. gibt's nix daran zu rütteln.


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man kann aber problemlos in jedes Spiel soviel rein packen, daß es wenigstens eine gute Handvoll Stunden an Inhalt(!) bietet.
> 
> Unter 2h kann man es eigentlich nur mit
> a) einer Machbarkeitsstudie - sprich: einer pre-alpha Version oder
> ...


Das sind doch ein Ein-Mann-Projekte.
Wie lange hat man für sowas in dieser Qualität?
Ich selber kann das nicht beurteilen.

Der Entwickler hier versuchte mit kurzen Episoden, seinen Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen.
Also kontinuierlicher Geldfluss um ein neues, ja kleines, Game zu entwickeln.

Ist ja nicht so, dass grössere Entwicklerteams mit ihrem Episodenformat damit ja auch kein Problem haben bei der Community, was ja im Prinzip das selbe ist. Nein, sie werden dafür teilweise sogar gefeiert.

Hätte der Typ die Geschichten in einem Zusammenhang gepfercht und im Voraus 60.- verlangt, wäre das dann in Ordnung gewesen... hätte dann auch mit der Rückerstattung bei Steam nicht mehr geklappt.
Aber das war nicht sein Weg und hat damit verloren.


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das sind doch ein Ein-Mann-Projekte.


Das ist doch kein Argument.

Wenn ich mir eine CD von einem 1-Mann Projekt kaufe, sag ich heutzutage doch auch nicht: Ja gut, diese 10 Minuten sind jetzt ein ganzes Album. Dann ist das eine Single oder maximal eine EP.
Es wird eine Unterscheidung getroffen bezüglich des Umfangs.
Und eben das fehlt.

Es müßte das Equivalent zu "Vollzeit Spiel" geben. Und für diese "Short Time Experiences" könnte man dann entsprechend andere Regeln aufstellen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man kann aber problemlos in jedes Spiel soviel rein packen, daß es wenigstens eine gute Handvoll Stunden an Inhalt(!) bietet.
> 
> Unter 2h kann man es eigentlich nur mit
> a) einer Machbarkeitsstudie - sprich: einer pre-alpha Version oder
> ...



dein ernst? 
seit wann ist für spiele irgendeine art mindestlänge "vorschrift"?


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dein ernst?
> seit wann ist für spiele irgendeine art mindestlänge "vorschrift"?


Ich finde, ein Computerspiel sollte eine gewisse Mindestlänge haben. Ansonsten ist es kein Computerspiel, sondern ein "interaktives Experiment" oä

Ich gehe ja auch nicht ins Kino, um dann nach 20 Minuten zufrieden zu sagen; das war jetzt aber ein schöner Film, dafür hat sich die Fahrt ins Kino gelohnt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich gehe ja auch nicht ins Kino, um dann nach 20 Minuten zufrieden zu sagen; das war jetzt aber ein schöner Film, dafür hat sich die Fahrt ins Kino gelohnt.


Vor ca. Hundert Jahren hat man das allerdings genau so gehandhabt (schließlich gab es damals nur Kurzfilme). Aber daran merkt man auch wie verwöhnt der moderne Mensch heutzutage ist. ^^


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich gehe ja auch nicht ins Kino, um dann nach 20 Minuten zufrieden zu sagen; das war jetzt aber ein schöner Film, dafür hat sich die Fahrt ins Kino gelohnt.


Man fährt für ein Spiel aber auch nirgendwo hin... also kein Zeitaufwand für die Hin- und Rückfahrt.
Aber abgesehen davon: Wenn man also für einen Kurzfilm nur 5.- zahlen müsste anstatt 15, dann wäre das für mich in Ordnung. Oder ich würde mich nicht ins Kino schleichen um den Film zu schauen und nix zu bezahlen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde, ein Computerspiel sollte eine gewisse Mindestlänge haben. Ansonsten ist es kein Computerspiel, sondern ein "interaktives Experiment" oä


Klar.... man macht einfach noch x Sammelquests, welche noch nicht mal was mit dem Spiel zu tun haben und nennt das dann ein "besseres Spiel"


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2021)

ich meine, wenn man jetzt so ein Kurzfilm Festival hat wo man weiß das neben den Nebenkosten vom Kino da jetzt 70% an den Macher vom Film gehen

Es würde halt viel helfen jetzt so das Spiel gespielt zu haben um das richtig beurteilen zu können: aber wenn man halt eine Lineare Story hat, die nur eine gewisse länge hat, warum die dann strecken?
sei es in dem man so einfach den Weg verlängert, backtraking betreibt oder um beim Film zu bleiben, einfach Stockfootage von Landschaftsaufnahmen mit rein schneidet wie bei so Sturm der Liebe um auf Länge zu kommen.
Das würde ein Spiel nur schlechter machen bzw. macht man das eher dann, wenn das Grundmaterial schon nichts taugt


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich meine, wenn man jetzt so ein Kurzfilm Festival hat wo man weiß das neben den Nebenkosten vom Kino da jetzt 70% an den Macher vom Film gehen


Episodenfilme wie Chillerama oder Movie 43 (ja , _sehr _anspruchsvoll, aber gerade die beiden einzigen, die mir spontan einfallen) sind ja was anderes als die einzelnen kurzen Filme.


Enisra schrieb:


> Es würde halt viel helfen jetzt so das Spiel gespielt zu haben um das richtig beurteilen zu können: aber wenn man halt eine Lineare Story hat, die nur eine gewisse länge hat, warum die dann strecken?


Warum nicht nur eine 3tel Eiskugel, eine 4tel Bratwurst, Bücher mit 5 Seiten oder 2 Löffel Erbsensuppe kaufen?

Vielleicht damit der Konsument auch ein ausreichend umfangreiches Erlebnis hat?


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vielleicht damit der Konsument auch ein ausreichend umfangreiches Erlebnis hat?




wer definiert denn, was "ausreichend umfangreich" ist?
das ist doch höchst subjektiv. für dich sind 2h-games nix, ist angekommen. kein problem.
sieht bzw sähe (wenn es denn mehr gäbe), was mich angeht, aber schon ganz anders aus: gebt mir (unterhaltsame) 2h-games für nen 5er, liebe entwickler!


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum nicht nur eine 3tel Eiskugel, eine 4tel Bratwurst, Bücher mit 5 Seiten oder 2 Löffel Erbsensuppe kaufen?
> 
> Vielleicht damit der Konsument auch ein ausreichend umfangreiches Erlebnis hat?


Wäre manchmal gar nicht schlecht.
Packungsgrössen entsprechen nicht immer dem Appetit und dann wirft man nen Teil weg (Foodwaste)
Da kann man eine Analogie sich nicht verkneifen: (zu) lange Spiele werden oft nicht zu Ende gespielt, weil der Spieler nach einer bestimmten Anzahl Stunden, genug vom Game hat. Ist bei mir bei den meisten UBI-Titeln der Fall.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vielleicht damit der Konsument auch ein ausreichend umfangreiches Erlebnis hat?


Muss man die Leute denn heutzutage wirklich immer mehr wie Kleinkinder behandeln? Muss man wirklich alles durch irgendwelche Vorgaben regeln damit der Konsument nichts selbst entscheiden muss?
Wenn die Spielzeit beim Kauf angegeben ist dann ist es doch jedem selbst überlassen ob einem das 5€ Wert ist oder nicht.
Ist doch das gleiche wie mit irgendwelchen Skinpacks oder Mikrotransaktionen für ähnliche Preise. Man weiß was es kostet, man weiß was man dafür bekommt. Entweder man kauft es oder man lässt es bleiben.


----------



## golani79 (30. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum nicht nur eine 3tel Eiskugel, eine 4tel Bratwurst, Bücher mit 5 Seiten oder 2 Löffel Erbsensuppe kaufen?
> 
> Vielleicht damit der Konsument auch ein ausreichend umfangreiches Erlebnis hat?



Irgendwie hast du da ne komische Auffassung .. wenn ich nach deinen komischen Vergleichen gehe, dann bräuchte es im Nahrungsmittelhandel nur noch Großpackungen geben .. weil, wenn man was kleines kauft, hat man ja nicht ein ausreichend umfangreiches Erlebnis? 

Ne Kurzgeschichte lesen? Ach .. was soll der Quatsch!

Filme unter der Länge von mindestens 3 Stunden? Pha .. sind doch keine Filme .. 

Ich spiele gerne "Arbeitsverweigerungungen bzw Pre-Alphas" ala Gone Home, Abzu, Journey, Dear Esther, ...

Finde es auch gut, dass es solche Titel gibt.

Und man bezahlt ja auch nicht Vollpreis dafür.


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer definiert denn, was "ausreichend umfangreich" ist?


Der Konsument, wer sonst?


Bonkic schrieb:


> gebt mir (unterhaltsame) 2h-games für nen 5er, liebe entwickler!


... in dem Fällen in der News war denen das wohl keinen 5er wert ...


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Der Konsument, wer sonst?
> 
> ... in dem Fällen in der News war denen das wohl keinen 5er wert ...


Nein, sie habens einfach zurück gegeben nach dem sie das Game durch hatten und es möglich war.
Ein schlechtes Spielt spielt man keine 90 Minuten


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nein, sie habens einfach zurück gegeben nach dem sie das Game durch hatten und es möglich war.


... also war es ihnen keine 5 Euro wert.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... also war es ihnen keine 5 Euro wert.



jaaa, oder die haben es gemacht weil es möglich war und Ausgenutzt


----------



## Loosa (31. August 2021)

Erst kommt man selbst der Geldbeutel, dann die Moral.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> jaaa, oder die haben es gemacht weil es möglich war und Ausgenutzt


Auch dann war es ihnen keine 5 Euro wert.


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auch dann war es ihnen keine 5 Euro wert.


Wie viele AAA-Titel sind "keine 60.- wert" und man spielts trotzdem durch.
Bekommt man da sein Geld zurück?

Das ist doch eine (Verzeihung) dumme Aussage.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. August 2021)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum sich Worrel bei diesem 2 Std-Game Thema so versteift und stur ist. 

Wenn einem das zu kurz ist dann kauft man es gar nicht erst und kauf es nicht, spielts durch und will dann das Geld zurück.


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... in dem Fällen in der News war denen das wohl keinen 5er wert ...





Worrel schrieb:


> Auch dann war es ihnen keine 5 Euro wert.



sorry, aber diese argumentation ist doch totaler käse.
könnte man jedes spiel nach beliebiger spielzeit zurückgeben, würden davon sicher nicht wenige (vermutlich eher: sehr viele bis fast alle) gebrauch machen. eigentlich können wir das sogar auf so ziemlich jedes produkt, jedenfalls solche ohne abnutzung, ausweiten. demnach wäre nichts davon irgendwas "wert".


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie viele AAA-Titel sind "keine 60.- wert" und man spielts trotzdem durch.
> Bekommt man da sein Geld zurück?
> 
> Das ist doch eine (Verzeihung) dumme Aussage.


Nein, das ist eine sachliche Feststellung der Fakten. Ich verstehe nicht, auf welcher Argumentationsbasis man dagegen argumentieren kann:

Diejenigen hätten 5 Euro zahlen müssen, haben es aber nicht getan, daher war IHNEN(!) das keine 5 Euro wert. Denn wenn es das gewesen wäre, hätten sie sich die nicht zurückgeholt.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sorry, aber diese argumentation ist doch totaler käse.
> könnte man jedes spiel nach beliebiger spielzeit zurückgeben, würden davon sicher nicht wenige (vermutlich eher: sehr viele bis fast alle) gebrauch machen. eigentlich können wir das sogar auf so ziemlich jedes produkt, jedenfalls solche ohne abnutzung, ausweiten. demnach wäre nichts davon irgendwas "wert".


Das ändert nichts daran, daß diejenigen dann der entsprechende Kaufpreis nicht zahlen wollen und ihn sich daher zurückholen.

Mit keinem Wort habe ich gesagt, daß ich das richtig finden würde oder daß die entsprechenden Spiele keinen Wert hätten.
Die Bedeutung der Formulierung: _"Das ist  IHNEN(!) keine x Euro wert" _ist bekannt ... oder ?


----------



## MrFob (31. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde, ein Computerspiel sollte eine gewisse Mindestlänge haben. Ansonsten ist es kein Computerspiel, sondern ein "interaktives Experiment" oä
> 
> Ich gehe ja auch nicht ins Kino, um dann nach 20 Minuten zufrieden zu sagen; das war jetzt aber ein schöner Film, dafür hat sich die Fahrt ins Kino gelohnt.


Ja klar, so ne Mona Lisa mit ihren lumpigen 53 x 77 cm ist natuerlich auch viel weniger Kunst als ein schoener grosser Jason Pollock mit seinen 243.8 x 121.9 cm.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ja klar, so ne Mona Lisa mit ihren lumpigen 53 x 77 cm ist natuerlich auch viel weniger Kunst als ein schoener grosser Jason Pollock mit seinen 243.8 x 121.9 cm.


Dieses Bild von Dalí ist sogar nur 24cm x 33cm "groß":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (31. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dieses Bild von Dalí ist sogar nur 24cm x 33cm "groß":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sofort zurueckgeben!


----------



## Eberhard (3. September 2021)

Wie stillos und unmoralisch muss man sein, um ein Spiel, dass man durchgespielt und wenigstens einigermaßen gut gefunden hat, zurückzugeben, und sich das Geld wiedergeben zu lassen?
Eine Schwarzkopie ist eine Sache, aber wenigstens mit schlechtem Gewissen und dem Wissen um die Illegalität. Aber zu kaufen und zurückzugeben, ist so ein mieses Niveau ...


Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eine sachliche Feststellung der Fakten. Ich verstehe nicht, auf welcher Argumentationsbasis man dagegen argumentieren kann:
> 
> Diejenigen hätten 5 Euro zahlen müssen, haben es aber nicht getan, daher war IHNEN(!) das keine 5 Euro wert. Denn wenn es das gewesen wäre, hätten sie sich die nicht zurückgeholt.


Jeder olle Kinofilm kostet mehr. Schon die Kosten für einen geheizten und beleuchteten Raum, in dem einem jemand guten Tag sagt, kosten fünf Euro.
Wenn man sich also zwei Stunden (länger als ein Kinofilm) gut genug unterhalten gefühlt hat, um nicht nach zehn Minuten abzuschalten und zurück zu geben, ist es simpel schäbig, dafür keine lumpigen 5 EUR zahlen zu wollen.

Das sind dieselben Leute, die, wenn man sie fragt, ob sie einem mal einen Nachmittag beim Fliesen des Badezimmers helfen können, zehn Euro die Stunde haben wollen und/oder ein volles Grill und Bier-Menü.


----------



## Eberhard (3. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wenn man bei einem 1,5 Stunden Spiel sein Geld zurück verlangt weil man es kacke fand obwohl man es druchgespielt hat dann ist das eine Sache. Kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.


Naja, ist schon absolut grenzwertig. Wenn man 1,5 h braucht, um festzustellen, dass man ein Spiel kacke findet, was von seiner Art her gar nicht auf Komplexität ausgelegt ist, dann grenzt das an Dämlichkeit.
Eher ist es so, dass derjenige es eben doch nicht so kacke findet, sonst würde er es nicht 1,5 Stunden durch halten.
Und wenn er es 1,5 Stunden gespielt hat, und dann zu dem Schluss kommt, dass das keine schönen 1,5 Stunden waren, wäre die reine Tatsache, dass er 1,5 Stunden beschäftigt war, immer noch 5 EUR wert.


----------



## Eberhard (3. September 2021)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Sich aber jetzt als Moralapostel aufspielen, ist auch Quatsch. Keiner von den KommentatorInnen hat bisher in seinem Leben etwas ausgenutz, was einer anderen einen Nachteil verschafft hat? Zum Beispiel noch nie einen Keyseller genutzt?


Da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Ich führe mein ganzes Leben nach dem Motto "Leben und leben lassen". Außerdem ist es eine Sache, eine Schwarzkopie eines Vollpreis-Titels zu spielen, wenn man sich den als Schüler nicht leisten kann, und ihn erst später nachzukaufen, wenn er billiger geworden ist. Und es ist eine ganz andere Sache, lächerliche fünf Euro einzusparen, aber gleichzeitig nicht genug Mumm und Selbstdisziplin zu haben, dann auch den Gegenwert nicht zu verkonsumieren.
Vor allem, weil ein Refund auch noch zusätzliche Kosten und Arbeit verursacht.



> Worrel:
> Wenn du nach 70 Minuten dann überrascht feststellst, daß das Spiel, dem du gerade noch 10 Minuten geben wolltest, bevor du es wieder deinstallierst und zurückgibst, plötzlich schon zuende ist ...


Wir reden ja nicht über ein komplexes Strategie-Spiel, oder über ein Rollenspiel mit umfangreichen Einstellungen zu Beginn. Ein Spiel, dass auf 90 Minuten designt ist, testet man nicht 70 Minuten und stellt überrascht fest, dass es nach weiteren zehn Minuten zuende ist. Man weiß ja, was man spielt. Wenn es eine Art Geschichte ist, hat sie einen Spannungsbogen, und den sieht man, erkennt man, fühlt man. Außerdem hat man, wenn man 70 Minuten Geschichte gespielt hat, schon längst gemerkt, ob (bzw.. viel mehr DASS) sie einem gefällt. Wenn sie einen so lange beschäftigt und zum Weitertesten einlädt, dann ist das bereits die 5 EUR wert, denn man hat ja ganz offensichtlich einen 70 minütigen Gegenwert bekommen.
Und dann ist da ja noch die Sache mit den Bewertungen.
Wenn ich einem Spiel ein "gut" gebe, dann gefiel es mir offensichtlich. Dann gebe ich es nicht zurück. Auch nicht bei einem "einigermaßen".



> Worrel:
> Ich finde, ein Computerspiel sollte eine gewisse Mindestlänge haben. Ansonsten ist es kein Computerspiel, sondern ein "interaktives Experiment" oä


Warum sollte ein interaktives Experiment kein Spiel sein? Oder ein Spiel kein interaktives Experiment? Das allererste Adventure in den Achtzigern war genau das: Ein interaktives Experiment. Und noch dazu ein kurzes.


> Worrel:
> Ich gehe ja auch nicht ins Kino, um dann nach 20 Minuten zufrieden zu sagen; das war jetzt aber ein schöner Film, dafür hat sich die Fahrt ins Kino gelohnt.


Doch, warum nicht?
Wenn das ein sehr guter Kurzfilm war, dann sage ich das durchaus.
Und wenn der Film statt der üblichen 15 Euro nur fünf kostet, dann weiß ich vorher, dass er wahrscheinlich kürzer ist, so wie ich bei 22 Euro weiß, dass er länger ist. Im Allgemeinen weiß ich vorher so einigermaßen im Groben, was mich erwartet.


> Worrel:
> .. in dem Fällen in der News war denen das wohl keinen 5er wert ...


Okay, verstanden, was Du sagen willst.
Aber dennoch zieht der Punkt nicht.
Es kann nämlich auch schlicht sein, dass diejenigen gar keine Ahnung von Wert im Allgemeinen haben.
Ich würde sagen, dass rein gar nichts denen 5 Euro wert ist, abgesehen vielleicht von ihrer eigenen Arbeit, die sie für andere leisten sollen. Diese "nach Möglichkeit für gar nix bezahlen, aber selber gut bezahlt werden"-Mentalität ist kein gültige Grundlage für eine Wert-Definition. Da die Antwort auf die Frage "ja, wie viel ist es Dir denn wert?" bei jener Klientel meist nur Stottern bringt und "nichts" lautet, erübrigt sich eine Argumentation, die auf die Äußerungen jener Gruppe bezüglich irgendeines Wertes abzielt.


----------



## Eberhard (3. September 2021)

gelöscht


----------

